# Fish To Go With Water Dragon



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

so im making my 210 into a water dragon tank im going to flood the lower 90 gal or so so i was thinking about puting fish in there with him anyone have any good ideas for fish somthing he can eat safely if he wants and maybe something smarter like cons that can hide and stay alive

and plants do anyone know if fish tank plants are ok to go with water dragons


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm no expert by any means and have no clue about WD but i wouldn't think that would be a good idea, i thought water dragons ate insects and mice and stuff?. Also wouldn't take alot of work?


----------

